# control arms



## wallacefan (Sep 19, 2008)

what are ppl using for front and rear control arms
just trying to figure out what to replace on the front end


thanx this forum is great you guys are a great help


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I bought Global West from Year One.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I used the stock arms and replaced the bushings and ball joints with HD units from NAPA.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have done, and continue to do what Rukee does!!! OEM parts are high quality, and they FIT the car! I prefer Moog or TRW ball joints/bushings, etc. Good stuff.
Jeff


----------



## ChromeCoach10 (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm still using the ones that Pontiac put on the car out in Framingham, MA on 11-25-66. That's one quality product!

It took me 8 years before I could bring myself to update the wheels. I figure by the time the car turns 100 years old, it should have new control arms. :lol:


----------

